# Found: Black Booty in Excellent Shape



## glenn (May 13, 2009)




----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Glenn, those are two black booties. Didn't you read the original post? Honestly.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

hojo said:


> Glenn, those are two black booties. Didn't you read the original post? Honestly.


I'm thinking Glenn has some serious ESPN goin on. The bootie size is 7/8 and his pic is showing something like 7 or 8 bootiesworth.....

One question, though, Glenn... are those fine ladies, by any chance, local and available for cocktails?


----------

